# Cheick Kongo Joins Bellator's Heavyweight Division



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The exodus of ex-UFC fighters. Bellator can probably do well with this formula. 



> The ridiculously chiseled physique of Cheick Kongo will join the glut of former UFC fighters finding their way inside the Bellator cage this year.
> 
> According to a press release from the promotion, the heavyweight, who went 11-6-1 during his near seven-year run inside the Octagon, will make his Bellator debut in September and will be featured in the Season 9 Heavyweight Tournament. That’s two months before both Tito Ortiz and Quinton Jackson will fight in Bellator’s first ever pay-per-view event.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm all for a heavyweight tournament but is there really going to be one in season nine? If it isn't confirmed I'm not sure it's a good idea to get one together this soon. There are too many issues here.


----------

